# how do yall dispatch your rabbits?



## Cuttlefishherder

We have gone over many methods, but haven't settled on one to use yet, we are looking at pellet guns but we dont know what to look for or any thing, so how do yall dispatch your bunnies? If you use a pellet gun please say what kind and what power ect! Thank you


----------



## rickerra

There's the head/neck dislocation method.  This can be done with bare hands or with the broomstick on the ground method or with a fixed neck wedge to hold the head while you pull the body.

There's the whack'em on the back of the head while holding them by their rear legs method.  Some use pipes, or other hard objects, or even karate chop with bare hand.  Then cut neck or remove head to finish the job.

There's an expensive spring loaded head striking device that kills a rabbit pretty instantly... leaves a small hole where it strikes... for use on the head.  Does not fire a projectile, but rather a small ramming rod.

Then there's the pellet gun to the head while the unsuspecting rabbit is munching on something.  This is the method I will be using.  As seen here in this video.

http://www.youtube.com/user/KainanRa#p/u/31/GLE8BbWU1kE 

You don't need a fancy expensive pellet gun.  A $40 Crossman multi-pump bb/pellet gun from Wal-Mart... or Daisey 880 (~$50)... will work fine.  Just pump it up to max (overkill with most guns)... use a pellet...  and don't miss your mark... which shouldn't be hard since your shooting point blank.

Cheers!


----------



## rabbitgeek

We talked about this recently. 
See the topic "What should I use to kill my rabbits???"
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=8424


Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## smalltimer

i just hold them by ther back legs and hit them on the back of there head kills them instantly dont really have to make it to complacated with rabbit wringers or guns in my apinion but whatever works for you is the best


----------



## terri9630

I've never done rabbits but I watched a friend do his today and he just used the side of a hammer to the back of the head.


----------



## Legacy

I use the "deploy-my-husband-while-I-walk-away-with-my-fingers-in-my-ears-saying-la-la-la" method.


----------



## smalltimer

that a real easy way to do it lol


----------



## norcal

Hubby did the pellet gun, I did the broomstick. 
A friend of mine says they suffer w/ the broomstick method.   I thought it was all reflexes after getting their neck broken.  They aren't conscious after getting their neck broken are they?

He said he would show me the whack-on-the-head method, but I believe there is more of a margin of error.


----------



## CrimsonRose

I've tried them all... my favorite is the pellet gun...

The broomstick method for me has a pretty high margin of error if you are not quite stout enough to pull quickly... had that happen once and the neck broke (I think more from my weight on the broomstick than my weakling tug) and the poor guy was breathing still! he was paralyzed though so I know the neck broke... but it was an aweful experience. 

The pellet gun works great... I aim for the center of the forehead... I have had a few still keep breathing as well... so I just keep the pellets close by and quickly reload the aim for the temple, or spinal cord at the base of the neck. so even if the first one doesn't work right  away I can finish it in a matter of seconds... so as little pain or suffering as possible. 

I use my hubby's old pellet gun from when he was a kid... it's the high powered kind I think spring loaded instead of the air pump. I also use the copper tipped pellets they are supposed to be better than the softer lead.


----------



## norcal

I have 9 to do soon.   I'm having a hard time getting motivated & only have one day a week off nowadays.   Ugh!   Wish hubby was more into being helpful in this respect.   

Anyone in Northern California that wants to come help?


----------



## Citylife

I use a stick or rebar behind the neck and a quick leg pull to break the neck.  It takes a bit of practice but is not that hard.  I think the biggest problem people have is they are afraid to do it wrong.  I understand that.  Just like anything it takes practice.  With my method IMO the best way is to pull up and back fast and hard.  Due to a back injury I am moving to the wringer since I do not have to bend down to do the deed.
Butchering rabbits fortunately is easy.  You just have to get past the killing of the animal.  When I do the deed I am very greatful that, that particular animal had a great life!  It was not filled with hormones or junk to make it grow faster.  It was not over crowded or beat up on.  It lived a great life!  That to me is very satisfying.  So, it has a bad second or two at butchering......  Most of our meals have a bad life, not a bad second. 
Once you get the hang of it.... things will go quickly and efficiently.  You can do it, even if your man is not up to it.

the lady w/a rottwieler, german shepherd, two cocker spaniels, a foster American bulldog, 3 city chickens, 3 new chicks, 7 meat rabbits, their kits and a lizard.


----------



## oneacrefarm

We use a .22 pellet rifle and shoot at the base of the spine, aiming toward the nose. Instant lights out and they bleed out almost completely thru their mouth before you hang them. It severs the spinal cord and does massive damage to the brain. We get very little twitching with this method.

Shannon


----------



## norcal

My sisters' BF helped w/ ours.   His bonk on the neck method was too gory for me.
It was beyond what I would ever be able to do.
I think I will stick w/ the broomstick method (though I'm open to the pellet gun).


----------



## Ms. Research

Legacy said:
			
		

> I use the "deploy-my-husband-while-I-walk-away-with-my-fingers-in-my-ears-saying-la-la-la" method.


That sounds like a Great method.  And probably be the one I use.


----------



## hoodat

I use the pellet gun but I prefer a CO2 gun to a pump up because you can shoot again instantly if the rabbot moves and you don't get a clean kill on the first shot. I also keep a length of pipe right at hand in case something goes wrong and I have to bonk. I'm a belt AND suspenders type.


----------



## Snowfie

hoodat said:
			
		

> I use the pellet gun but I prefer a CO2 gun to a pump up because you can shoot again instantly if the rabbot moves and you don't get a clean kill on the first shot. I also keep a length of pipe right at hand in case something goes wrong and I have to bonk. I'm a belt AND suspenders type.


This has me curious.  How loud is a pellet gun? (CO2 or otherwise).  If one were in a more urban environment, would it even sound like a gun?


----------



## norcal

Our pellet gun is fairly quiet (a little pop of air), but a friend of ours brought his over & it was way louder. 
So, I'm guessing it depends.   Neither were C02.


----------



## Citylife

I have now moved up the ladder to a "wringer"   
It is a handy tool and after a few uses you figure out how to use it quickly.
The only thing I dont like it was the extended amount of time it took to get one 
from the maker.

the lady with 4 dogs, a foster dog, 5 city chickens, 6 meat rabbits and their kits


----------

